# Lowrance HDS und EGNOS



## Fliegenfisch (29. November 2009)

Servus

Seit dem 1. Oktober sendet auch EGNOS weis jemand von Euch wie man das bei dem HDS aktiviert?
Hab gestern schon probiert hab aber weder in der Anleitung noch auf dem Gerät was gefunden.

Peter


----------



## burki62 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS und EGNOS*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Seit dem 1. Oktober sendet auch EGNOS weis jemand von Euch wie man das bei dem HDS aktiviert?
> Hab gestern schon probiert hab aber weder in der Anleitung noch auf dem Gerät was gefunden.
> ...


 
hi peter,

hab heute bei der *"boot"* das *hds 5* von "thomas schlageter" erstanden.
er hat das teil gleich aktiviert (installiert).
falls du den fehler gemacht hast und das teil aus übersee kommen lassen hast, dann herzlichen glückwunsch#6
diese teile müssen teilweise für eine europäische anwendung freigeschalten werden (wie mir erzählt wurde) und das wird wohl teuer#c

gruss burki


----------



## Jirko (29. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS und EGNOS*

@fliegenfisch - theoretisch musst du nichts aktivieren, da dein HDS die signale der geostationären sats automatisch empfangen- und verarbeiten sollte #h


----------



## McRip (29. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS und EGNOS*



markisenburki schrieb:


> [...] *(wie mir erzählt wurde)* [...]



Gibs auch irgendwas Handfestes außer dass Du ein Echolot gekauft hast? #d


----------



## Fliegenfisch (30. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS und EGNOS*

Hi

Ne ich hab mein Gerät auch beim Schlageter gekauft.

@ Burki  bist du dir da sicher das er da was installiert hat?

Wenn ja muss ich ihn mal anrufen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## burki62 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS und EGNOS*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ne ich hab mein Gerät auch beim Schlageter gekauft.
> 
> ...


 
installiert vielleicht nicht gerade, aber die grundeinstellungen vorgenommen, die für mich relevant sind.
ruf ihn einach an, er bietet auch onlineschulungen an,
denke ich auch drüber nach|kopfkrat
ansonsten soll das teil jetzt so funktionieren.
werd aber meine nautic path einschieben, damit ich auch z.b. die betonnung drauf habe.

gruss burki


----------



## Fliegenfisch (30. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS und EGNOS*

HI

da muss nix intalliert werden funzt automatisch.


----------



## rotax (30. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS und EGNOS*

Hi Fliegenfisch,

welche Option (XXXXX) kommt bei Dir wenn Du unter

Taste Menu --> Einstellungen (Enter) 

 --> System  - Satelliten (Enter)  -->  Konfigurieren

Gerät HDS-5 iGPS      (XXXXX) einschalten


Gruß
Christian


----------

